# LGD ?



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

My LGD (grt pyr) 9 wks, she is with my goats all the time. She is a puppy that at times she wants to play, so she will chase the goats a little, then lay down and watch. She will also bite them on there back. Should I allow this behavior As puppy play? I have felt the goats where she grabs them and there is no brokeno skin? I have raised dogs all my life and have 2 standard poodles who are house dogs and mind very well. I have read that the grt pyr are hard headed! She will learn that I'm the boss! I can see her aggressiveness though she wants to chew and bite me just because she is a puppy and when I swat her and tell her NO she comes back as to like have the final say! BTW they have sharp teeth! :laugh:


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

At 9 weeks old she should not be left unattended with the goats or other livestock for this very reason. It takes LGD's a while to mature and get serious about their job. In the mean time you do not want her to learn this "play" behavior is ok. Keep her in an adjoining pen when you are not there to reprimand and if she likes to chase you may need to keep her on a long lead while you are there.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I agree we have two Great Pyr that are a year old and we don't let them with our goats unsupervised, because they still are bouncy BIG pups. They are slowly learning what I expect from them, but until they are more mature I won't let them unsupervised.

Take the pup out and put her in a pen next to the goats until she is 18 months at least. These dogs mature slowly and don't realize their size sometimes. When she starts to chase make sure she knows the word NO otherwise it is like you aren't saying a thing. They are smart, but it takes time for them to mature into their LGD role


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Agree with Carissa and Jessaba. I am getting a couple pyr puppies in a few weeks for the same reason, and I am pretty nervous about doing this right even though I have had dogs all my life and huge dogs for the last 22 years.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A LGD of that age should never be left anattended with the livestock. She should never be allowed to chase and bite the goats. You really need to get after her when she does that, otherwise you're just setting her up for problems down the road. A pen (where she can see/sniff through the wire) set up right next to the goats in an area they frequent and let out daily to interact with the goats under your supervision is necessary.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

^ agree with all that has been said! Get her out of there ASAP unless you are there to stop that behavior. You may need her on a leash in there at first only supervised. That can quickly turn into very dangerous behavior!


----------

